# Can you say "CHEESE"



## jno51 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fired up the oh Fridge, It's time to smoke a little cheese. Don't cha just love it ?













photo (47).JPG



__ jno51
__ Nov 20, 2012


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes

and that's my final answer :)


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks Great!

TJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice start! is it finished smoking yet? LOL


----------



## jno51 (Nov 21, 2012)

And do I say the only way to Smoke cheese is with the Amaz-N-Pellet Smoker ! euw beeeet !


----------



## frosty (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful work!  I gotta bet busy and do some myself.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice let us know when they are done. you do have a pile of cheese there dont ya.


----------

